# Rufus Says Thank You......



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

.........to everybody that participated, contributed, and thought about him today. I will post an online slide show eventually, and will update this thread with a few more pics over the days. It was a great success and wonderful day. Not too many things can make you smile like 200+ people all together with the welfare of dogs in mind. Thank You to Joe and the Mods for letting me shamelessly promote and plug the event. Here's a few pics to get started:
Peace,
Steve


King Rufus









All this attention for me & rescue?? COOL









New Friendships were made









And old friendships reaffirmed









All just to run/walk









And have a good time!!









Sacramento Sheriff K9 Unit showing why you do NOT want to break the law.









And Rufus says THANK YOU ALL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad you had a wonderful day and I'm glad you had such a wonderful turnout! 

Way to go Rufus and friends!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful Steve!!! Thanks for sharing all the great pics with us!!! YEA Rufus!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry we weren't able to be there today. I thought about Rufus and the walkers while we were at the park this morning. Maybe next year ...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like a great time was had by all. So glad it was a resounding success. Love the sea of gold pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rufus is such a handsome dog and it was an honor to donate just a little for the rescue. Wish it could be more. It must have been an amazing site seeing all the gold and animal lovers supporting it.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations, Steve, on what looks like a successful event! That second photo of precious Rufus just makes me want to smooch him.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice Pictures Steve. Glad everything went well and it looks like you had perfect weather to bring a bunch of Golden Lovers together.

Mr Rufus looks to be a very gentle soul. He could easily become someones heart doggy....I do believe


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Alan. Was hard to concentrate and MC the thing with all the beautiful, happy, happy dogs around. And you're right - Rufus is such a gentle soul. I layed down with him yesterday for about 30-45 minutes and told him all sorts of things--he seemed to approve of everything!!! Pretty much the heart dog of the Sanctuary - everybody that meets him loves him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Couple of more pics

This was the first place Walker With Dog (the pup was sooooo photogenic)









Hmmmmm Little Difference between first place walker and first place runner!!!!!!
Dogs name is Pinto and they are a two time winner.









Nothing says Love like a Golden









And this is what happens AFTER he jumps out of the car!!!!! OUCH!!!!!!









And yours truly trying to get the word out on the airwaves!!!(or digital now I guess)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pic of yours truly! Love all the dogs!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Great pics of a great event
Nice to see so many caring people
Gentle Rufus looks like a true heart dog 
And so does his german shepherd friend :uhoh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

German Shepard "Friend" in sequence
This took all of about 1/2 a second


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have great respect for these dogs. They put their lives on the line for their partners without hesitation. I've been in the close company of dogs who are Schutzhund trained and they were awesome. Hannah is one and she is an incredible Rottie. I haven't seen her in a few years though.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

King Rufus really cleaned up so good - he is pawsome. Congratulations on a successful day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love all the pictures of the event. I need to win the lottery so I can go to all these events with my crew. Tha K9 dog is so cool. They are just amazing.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing pictures from the event and for sharing Rufus with us Steve! He looks so sweet...I wish I could hug him!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Thanks for sharing pictures from the event and for sharing Rufus with us Steve! He looks so sweet...I wish I could hug him!


*WARNING WILL ROBINSON

*There's something about Rufus that once you start huggin', and lovin' him you just can't stop!!!!! He's like a big Karma doll that just takes your heart & soul to a majestic place.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Steve!


----------

